# 1st Time to South & S.West Ireland - where can we stay?



## sarnialass (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

Hubby and I are going over to S.Ireland direct from France in September (into Cork), and as we are used to the Aires in Brittany/France, we have no idea where to stay in Ireland.

The forum concerns me a bit - we have experienced no problems on Aires in France and were hoping to wildcamp in Ireland, but there seems to be some 'unfriendly natives'.

Please can anybody recommend any safe wildcamp spots, or reasonable campsites. We have no children or dogs, and are looking for relaxing, quite places to visit - can you park in pub carparks in Ireland (we did this in Abbotsbury last year).

Our unit is 2.8 metres, so no narrow lanes please.

Fingers crossed for lots of good suggestions


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I cant suggest sites, but i can say when we holidayed in that area we found no unfriendly natives. You may also struggle with 'no narrow lanes', as a lot of the roads arent that wide to start with.
Good luck, as we plan a trip over that way in the 'van next year.

ps welcome to the site!


----------



## sarnialass (Jun 28, 2010)

*narrow lanes*

Hi Mick757,

Thanks for your reply. Coming from an island, we are used to lanes but hoping not to find too many single track lanes in Ireland - no fun having to reverse motorhomes back to pass cars, tractors, etc !


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am Irish and have been all over for many years, I can assure you that there are no more thugs in Ireland than anywhere else, my experience is that there are a good deal fewer. Just use some sense, avoid over nighting in large towns and cities, there are many wonderful wild camping places described in threads on here.

I would also like to say that if you exercise the same patronising attitude with the "natives" as you have in your post then you can expect them to be "unfriendly", Alan.

Edit: I missed your second post as I was busy trying to make my first fit for the forum.

In reply to your second, don't worry about the roads, we don't have any, we find the donkeys cope fine with the mud tracks, Sorr, to be sure to be sure.


----------

